# She did SIX obstacles!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so excited. We just started back and last week she was a complete airhead plus I let my 13 year old work with her first so she shut down sooo early.

This week I went alone with her. She was focused so much better than last week. My trainer corrected what I was doing wrong and then Jax did 6 obstacles in a row!! She even did the weave poles without completely frying her brain!!

She loves the teeter this year. Last year it was the chute and dog walk. Up the teeter, back around and up the teeter again. *L* My trainer said she thinks she's going to be very good and Jax LOVED all the hugs and treats she got after doing 6 in a row without any prompting!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: My trainer said she thinks she's going to be very good and Jax LOVED all the hugs and treats she got after doing 6 in a row without any prompting!


Sounds like you both had a great day, keep up the good work!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

That's AWESOME! You gotta love the days when things go well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old are your dogs before take them to a match? She just started agility last fall and she's only 1 1/2. She can take the 24" with clearance but still needs alot of focus so I was thinking maybe late summer or this fall. Is that reasonable?

I have so much fun with her. She came over the jumps, through the tunnel and should have been done but instead headed for the teeter. My instructor was yelling "go with it" and we went up the teeter, kind of took out the panel jump (oops) and over the next jump before she decided she was done. 

Then she was so impressed with herself she kept going back over the panel jump while Laurie was putting it back up.









The only thing she didn't want to do was the tire. Going under it was good enough for her!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

That's fantastic.

My girls are 16 months and I decided to enter them into a couple fun matches for the experience and use them as training. I never expected to place and didnt. But I am thrilled with how they handled the excitement and improved between the first match and the second match.

They have been training since October (puppy agility then regular agility after a year) and I only jump them in 16in special. They are shorter GSD 

If you want to enter her, do it. You can gain lots of insight into what you need to work on and the experience is always worth it.

Cheers


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh and Control unleashed (the book) has some fabulous training exercises for focus.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I keep hearing about that book. I'll order that from Amazon when I order the dremel. Thanks! She needs to be socialized better around other dogs so I'm not in a terrible hurry. She's also 25" tall so she has to do the 24", another reason I'm not in a hurry. Maybe I'll do the owego match in a couple months if Laurie thinks she's ready.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you not able to enter her in a specials class where they jump one height lower?

The book has great 'games' to play to help with the socialization too. I keep going back and reading the same couple of parts before moving on to the next part.

How old is Jax?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she's 17 months. She didn't start agility until late last fall so she's just not ready, and neither am I. I don't know if I could enter her in a special class or not. She can easily clear the 24" so it's not a problem.

A friend of mine, who taught us obedience, is going to work with her a bit too so she's used to obeying other ppl. Which will work out great because she wants to start teaching agility and can borrow her for demonstrations since her lab can't do agility anymore.

I'll order the book with the dremel on Friday.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Michelle your girl is almost the same age as mine. Their birthday is Dec 07 and we started agility with them in October last year. 

I understand the not ready for a trial feeling. I prepared myself to be the entertainment at the fun match and for some of it we were







The experience of being at the match and going to a trial a few weeks before is helpful in the whole socialization aspect of agility training.

I look forward to reading your triumphs!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Best guess for Jax is Nov 14. when I adopted her my vet told me no more than 13 weeks and that was on Feb 14.

I can't wait to start going with her but she needs to be better socialized with other dogs first. 

I can just see it...Jax Jump!

Jump?..oh ok...I'll jump this rope right here and go play with all the border collie's and Mr. Magoo. Oh look there's Bob and Lori...Bob LOVES me...oh yes...scratch my belly...oh what's that Mom?..did you say something?..sorry couldn't hear you over the happy groans I'm making from Bob scratching my belly!!!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL! It will get better.

Last night at agility it was like invasion of the body snatchers! Leise had clearly been abducted by aliens and replaced with a perfect replica! She had focus, she had drive, she was polite to Spratley (mini aussie shepherd), she didn't bark at the other dogs and she did all the obstacles even when I screwed up on the names! 

Keep at it, Jax will get better and you'll have a blast!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I already have fun. She makes me laugh.


----------

